

Google and Friends to Gang Up on Facebook - amichail
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/31/technology/31google.html?ex=1351483200&en=a0afd1bfd9e4e6f1&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
gibsonf1
_"Indeed, that strategy would fit into a model that Google has begun talking
about recently. Vic Gundotra, who heads Google's developer programs, said last
week that Google would soon begin an aggressive project to create software
tools and give them away free in an open-source format.

The goal, he said, is to improve not just Google's applications, but any
software that runs on the Web. That, in turn, would drive more Internet use,
and Google would benefit indirectly by selling advertising, he said."_

Wow, this sounds like a great plan! :)

